
Why Leicester City Will Not Win the Premier League (2015) - iamjeff
http://harvardsportsanalysis.org/2015/12/why-leicester-city-will-not-win-the-premier-league/
======
DrScump
(For those who don't follow BPL: LC did indeed win)

